# Reforma de una linterna china recargable.



## aquileslor (Jul 11, 2012)

REFORMA DE UNA LINTERNA CHINA RECARGABLE
Hace unos años compré varias linternas chinas recargables, muy cómodas porque tienen un enchufe retráctil para recargarlas directamente de la red de 220 v. Tienen un espejo y lámpara de filamento con un plástico celeste en el frente.
Como estimo que muchos habrán comprado como yo, les destino este tutorial para aprovecharlas.
El circuito muy muy simple: un condensador de poliéster de 470 nF, seguido de un puente de 4 diodos 1N 4005 que termina en un acumulador de gel de 4 v, se conecta directamente a la red de 220 v. El acumulador lleva la corriente a través de una llave a la lámpara. Un led verde hace de piloto desde uno de los diodos del puente encendiéndose cuando se carga con los 220 v. Medida la corriente de carga era de unos 50 mA.
Al poco tiempo se secaron los acumuladores, haciéndolas inservibles. Por lo tanto quedaron de lado para en el futuro reacondicionarlas.
Entonces se me ocurrió colocarle leds blancos de 17 grados ultrabrillantes, eliminando la lámpara y el espejo. 
Para ello diseñé un PCB para 12 leds, que adjunto. El acumulador lo reemplacé por tres pilas triple A recargables de 800 mA soldadas en serie. Y el plástico celeste, que me quitaba mucha luz, por un disco de policarbonato transparente de 1mm de espesor.
Un trozo de goma espuma complementa el espacio que queda libre para que las pilas, sujetas entre sí con cinta adhesiva, no se muevan.
El circuito no lo toqué para nada y ya hace como dos años que andan estas linternas dando una luz increíble. Y bastante enfocada por los leds de 17 grados lo que hace innecesario un espejo de enfoque. Si eliminé una segunda lamparita que venía de costado y que consideré inservible.
Adjunto las suficientes figuras como para que las puedan reproducir fácilmente. Tengan cuidado de las conexiones a la plaqueta: el positivo va en el aro interior y el negativo en el centro. Las resistencias son de 4,7   y ¼ W. Sigan los dibujos para soldar los leds que quedan a unos 12 mm del PCB. El + de los leds se comunican con el aro interior y el menos(-) a la resistencia, que termina en el centro conectado al negativo de las pilas. Que estando bien cargadas me dan como tres horas de luz. Disfruten de las linternas si las tienen.


----------

